# Bercomac 700210-1 - How to remove gear box?



## TMac39 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Long time listener, first time caller here.

I've run into some issues with my front mounted "Bercomac 700210-1" two-stage snow blower. It is currently attached to my Toro Wheelhorse.

I was running it through some snow when it crapped out on me.

The auger is powered and turns as it should. However, the problem seems to be that the impeller fan does not have the necessary power to send the snow out the chute. The fan does turn slowly, but as soon as you put any resistance on it (like snow being delivered by the auger), it stops turning.

I've checked the shear bolts. They are fine.

I'm guessing that it is a bad gear box (I am told that some of these units had faulty gear boxes). Unfortunately, the warranty is long gone on this. I'd like to confirm that the problem is the gear box, but I'm having real difficulty removing the gear box from the machine. I've contacted Bercomac, but their instructions did not help me much.

I'm wondering if anyone on here is able to look at the schematic on the Bercomac site (see page 18 of the Bercomac online manual or the attached pic) and provide their opinion.

I've removed the shear bolts (#22 and #25 on the schematic), as well as the three bolts (#4) that secure the gear box to the metal guarding sandwich on the machine. The gearbox now has about half an inch of play in all directions, but I am not able to slide it out and away from the machine. It is still connected somehow - to the sprocket (#16) and attached shaft, as well as the fan itself? I should mentioned that there are two keys (#21 and #7), but I can't see those yet either. I'm flying blind.

Any thoughts or suggestions are extremely appreciated.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My guess would be one of the keys. If the box were blown up, it would make noise and be rough when you turn it by hand. if it's smooth, I'd guess a key. Can you reach in and get the bolt out of the front of the fan so you can see the shaft a little and try and turn things?


----------



## TMac39 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks nt40lanman.

The auger and fan still turn relatively smoothly; no heavy grinding that I can detect.

I've taken the bolt out of the front of the fan, and looked into the shaft where the bolt sat. I can't see any slots where a key would go; not sure exactly what I'm looking for, mind you. I've also tried to pull the fan off, but she's still stuck on pretty well.

Any ideas? Heat up the area with a torch and see if I can get the fan off? Use a gear puller? Or do I have to figure out the key location before I try to rip the fan off.

Thanks again. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Problems*

Look for key 7 that may hold the impeller to the shaft. Try holding the impeller shaft (Obviously with power disabled) and see if you can turn the impeller. If you can then something there is sheered off. It looks like the same gearbox runs both, so it doesn't seem likely half the box is bad while the other part is good.

I'm not familiar with that one but it looks like 3 driven both halves of it so the other area is look at parts 8-10 as they hold the impeller on the shaft but my money is still on the key (#7) being sheered off.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

You might not be able to see the key. Jam something in to stop the fan, have someone turn the pulley, and watch to see if that shaft turns separate from the fan hub.


----------



## TMac39 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, HCBPH.

I'll give that a try.

Any idea where I should be looking for key #7 (i.e. where can I get access to it in order to see if it is sheered, and/or remove it)? Should I be looking in the shaft where bolt #8 goes? I'm not familiar with these keys.

Thanks again.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It would appear that the simplest route would be to remove the auger, to get to the fan bolt (#8)

To remove the auger, remove #'s 5 & 34, and coax it out. You will also need to remove the chain drive. I would also re-secure the transmission, as #8 may require an impact to remove it. Be prepared, the fan may also be rusted in place. it depends on the state of things.

On edit: if key #27 was broken, your auger would not turn.


----------

